# What Pit Bull mix Breed Do you think Chloe Is?



## kiwitini

We adopted Chloe from the shelter, she was going to be put to sleep the next day! She is 2 yrs old, full grown. She is smaller than pure pit bull. She sometimes shows the terrier-traits, by being dominating and chewing her toys, but she is also very vocal (example: whines in the snow) and shivers when nervous. Her fur is VERY short, not sure if pics show that accurately, much shorter than pure pit bull. Parts of her personality and her body type remind me of an Italian Greyhound. Only her face is bully looking. Thoughts?

If you have a pit bull mix please show pics!


----------



## Blizzard

Chloe looks like she has some Staffy in her but I can't be sure.


----------



## Mr Pooch

She looks like a pit bull to me and has the same coat as one,no shorter than your average pit bulls.


----------



## jcd

kiwitini said:


> We adopted Chloe from the shelter, she was going to be put to sleep the next day! She is 2 yrs old, full grown. She is smaller than pure pit bull. She sometimes shows the terrier-traits, by being dominating and chewing her toys, but she is also very vocal (example: whines in the snow) and shivers when nervous. Her fur is VERY short, not sure if pics show that accurately, much shorter than pure pit bull. Parts of her personality and her body type remind me of an Italian Greyhound. Only her face is bully looking. Thoughts?
> 
> If you have a pit bull mix please show pics!


she is definately pitty. mix or pure i can't tell. as far as the hair i believe pitty hair is as a short as it gets almost smooth. i have a pit mix with hair that is slightly longer than a purebred and we aren't sure what our boy is mixed with. anyway you asked for pics so here is bello . hope it helps.








here is a profile where his ears are in the down position, he looks like a different dog when ears are down but its a good body shot for you.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

You're little girl reminds me of a dog I worked with in the rescue; Ozzy. He was a pit mix.

















This was my last foster Britches.









And this was my second foster Runzel a Boxer/ Pit mix


----------



## trumpetjock

Mr. Britches!!!!!!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

Britches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



kiwitini said:


> We adopted Chloe from the shelter, she was going to be put to sleep the next day! She is 2 yrs old, full grown. She is smaller than pure pit bull. She sometimes shows the terrier-traits, by being dominating and chewing her toys, but she is also very vocal (example: whines in the snow) and shivers when nervous. Her fur is VERY short, not sure if pics show that accurately, much shorter than pure pit bull. Parts of her personality and her body type remind me of an Italian Greyhound. Only her face is bully looking. Thoughts?


Hey Kiwitini! Thank you for saving Chloe..she looks like a great dog that deserved it! Your little girl definitely looks like a pit mix. She's gorgeous! I don't think she's much smaller than an average pit bull, as pit bulls generally range between 35-55 lbs...a pure bred. Looks like your girl is around that. The pit bull's coat (as Mr. Pooch mentioned) is very short, like Chloe's...she may be a little cold in the snow. That may be why she's whining a little, you may think about getting her a little coat if you are out with her for extended periods in the cold. I have a neighbor that has an Italian Greyhound, while they can come in a brindle color, they are MUCH smaller than your girl...a LOT more petite. Typically around 6-10 lbs. It may be the picture, but how much does Chloe weigh? 

I'm so glad you saved her, and she's definitely a beauty. Be PROUD to own a pit mix...and do a lot of research on the breed. Owning a pit bull comes with a lot of responsibility to do the breed right. Keep her safe! Train her well...and she can be a great ambassador for the breed.

BTW - personally I don't see staffy...i see american pit bull terrior mix. But that's just me. 



kiwitini said:


> If you have a pit bull mix please show pics!


Here are my two bullies!!! Mac and Roe


----------



## smileypits

I think she's pure.... she'll thicken up really quick once she gets some exercise and some muscles on those bones. She beautiful and +++++ to you for saving her! She needs a good diet and some moderate exercise and she'll put on 10-20 lbs I'd bet.

Her nails are really long w/ a long quick which indicate that she's never gotten a lot of exercise in the last 2 years.... go slow with her on the body building


----------



## Spicy1_VV

Your dog looks like a pure bred American Pit Bull Terrier or APBT mix. 

What is her weight/height. In the photos she looks the size of a pure bred female APBT, but it is hard to tell with pics. 

Lots of breeds chew toys, not just terriers. Labs, Rotts, GSDs and sure those little terrier breeds too. Many dogs can also be "dominating". Either of those can be seen in APBTs (which are bull and terrier and traits that belong to both bull breeds and terrier breeds). 

Yeah some of mine are very vocal, mostly the ones who are related are all the vocal ones. APBTs will sometimes whine, screech or scream. Other times they grumble, like this little growly complaining sound. Bot different then growling aggressively. Other times they will bark. Other times they put their lips together and make a little brrrrr grrrr sound. It is cute. 

Dogs sometimes pant or shake when nervous. Its a sign that they are stressed out. 

In the pics it does look normal Pit Bull length, they have a short, slick, smooth coat. 

"Shivering" I know many Iggys do. Although other breeds can do it too. It is really hard to say. 

I don't think she looks like a Staffy, but it isn't impossible she is a Staffy mix. You just never know. APBTs are much more common so it is why I lean that way. 

She looks heavy enough and couldn't imagine putting more weight on her. Diet and exercise are good though so you might want to consider that. Although typically might (I believe most others too) drop a few lbs with diet and exercise, lean out, loose fat and gain muscle. I'm not going to judge you by your dogs nails either, I've one biked with everyday on pavement and his nails still grew really long. I cut his about every other week to try and keep them trim. I was so hoping the biking would help keep them filed them down!!!! What exercise do you do, what does she like? How long have you had her? Any more pics?

I have APBTs, here are the girls. Which are 25-35lbs. The last 2 in the 2nd post are both boys however. They are a little bit bigger 39-41lbs and 45-47lbs.


----------



## Spicy1_VV




----------



## pugmom

I agree w/spicy....My APBT female is a little on the big side at 55lbs and she is only 10mo....but I have seen many a pure pit that was in the 30-35 pound range

My girl is also very vocal ...she makes all kinds of crazy sounds....imagine a higher pitched Chewbacca LOL


----------



## LPinNYC

My Tucker is almost 3 years old! 

I won a free mutt dna profile and he came back as an Italain Greyhound mix...Pitbull was not a breed that was recognized on the test.


----------



## Toby4Life

I really don't see anything other than APBT, but I'm the furthest thing from an expert. This is my newly adopted guy - I'm actually leaning towards SBT mix, but I can already tell that most will probably just call him a pit. He's a runt, only about 30 lbs at 6 mos.


----------



## evagegare

Im curious about mine too. I just resued him from a shelter. He is pit something...i think. They had him listed as a blackmouthed cur...aside from his coloring I dont see it...he does have black in his mouth...roof, cheeks...not tounge
He was flown to a shelter here from Georgia. Even the vet papers say BMC. Maybe listing pit made him less adoptable in their eyes. What do u guys see in him aside from pit???


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

evagegare said:


> Im curious about mine too. I just resued him from a shelter. He is pit something...i think. They had him listed as a blackmouthed cur...aside from his coloring I dont see it...he does have black in his mouth...roof, cheeks...not tounge
> He was flown to a shelter here from Georgia. Even the vet papers say BMC. Maybe listing pit made him less adoptable in their eyes. What do u guys see in him aside from pit???


he's really too young to say for certain. i actually think he's probably pure pit bull but i said pit mix because he's so young. you can't really make a decent breed assessment until they are full grown.


----------



## SNSymes

Hi I don't know much about breeds, but from the pits Ive seen in my neighborhood, she looks pure. I am also curious as to what my dog is. She was a foundling by my neighbor, who gave her to us. The vets won't say for sure. Everyone seems to be afraid to mention the words Pit Bull. lol
Anyways, she is about a year old, is a chewer (she eats everything) a digger(I have a nice large hole in my yard under an old tree stump, and definitely a talker. Mostly barking and grumbling. Its so cute when she gets in trouble the will raise one lip and grumble. Its hard to describe. She is very rambunctious, loves to be out door yet is very loving to my kids. The youngest of which is 18mo. She also likes to do an army crawl, oh yeah she will also roll around on her back on the concrete and talk in pleasure. She is a bit of a powerhouse though. And she definitely needs more training, but without knowing her breeds I don't know the best way to do it. The vets have said everything from rottie, to shepherd, and even husky. She has short wiry fur i'd say about 1/2" and standing she is to my knees. (i'm 5'2") She also is very adoring to our cats. Oh yeah, she snores quite loudly too. She sounds very vicious with her deep bark, but is as sweet as can be. The only injuries we have sustained is by her accidentally knocking over one of the little ones. lol ( the other dog in the pic is my sisters Catahula/ heeler mix) (sorry if I misspelled things. oh I almost forgot she rarely sits still and thinks she's a lap dog. Furthermore she can go through a rawhide bone in about a day. Same with those tennis balls surrounded in rawhide. You know the ones that are supposed to take a week for a dog to chew up. She also "holds" the bones with her paws while she is eating. Sorry if there is too much info, i know that some personality traits go with different breeds. Here are pics of my Nanna. (in some of the pics she is playing not fighting)


----------



## Trinket

Whatever she is...she is adorable...she looks like she is just the sweetest thing


----------



## SNSymes

Thank you so much! She really is. In fact part of the reason we decided to keep her was because when she stayed with us the first night our 1yr old took her food dish and she just looked at me and lay down. He then went and lay on her, she looked at me looked at him then lay down again, letting him lounge on her. He also force fed her, and she accepted it. lol, now I just need to get her to stop eating my bras and the kids stuffed animals as well as an assortment of other things.


----------



## SNSymes

About Chloe,
Kiwitini, I think you may be right. I have been doing some research lately about a breed of dog called lurchers for a story I am writing. Anyways, a lurcher is a sight dog mixed with something else to make it look less like a sight dog. At one point commoners were not allowed to own sight dogs,(these are a type of hunting dogs ex. greyhound, wolfhound, deerhound, borzoi...etc.) so they bread them with stockier dogs to make it legal. The comment about Chloe's toes is what got me to thinking about it, and I think the long toes and toenails is characteristic to the greyhound family. BUt I could be wrong. My suggestion is to go to some of the following links and ask them what they think. If I am right and Chloe is a lurcher then you have yourself a hunting dog, that depending on which sight hound can have a higher than average intelligence. They are also well known to be good family dogs since they are very loyal to their family, but don't particularly care for strangers. Good luck! Here are the breeders and other sights that I found in my research....

http://www.celticlurchers.com/

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/lurcher.htm

http://www.hancocklurchers.co.uk/

http://www.caninechronicle.com/Features/Horter_08/horter_408.html

http://diaryo***amekeeper.myfreeforum.org/archive/lurchers__o_t__t_1120.html

http://shibainuspirit.blogspot.com/2009/11/bull-lurcher.html

http://www.sighthound.net/

http://people.unt.edu/~tlt0002/sighthounds.htm

http://www.utahsighthounds.org/

http://www.k9magazinefree.com/k9_perspective/iss1p11.shtml

Well, this should get you started. As I said I could be wrong. I would send some pics to the breeders just to be sure.


----------



## drebog

Hi! I have kind of the same question. I went to a local shelter today actually looking to adopt a pug they had on their web site. The pug was gone, but this very handsome boy caught my attention, and stole a little piece of my heart. I have been a small dog person, so when I saw his description as "pit bull mix," I didn't pursue looking at him further. The whole way home I thought about him, and I wanted to go back and hang out with him. I never would have guessed him as a Pit bull by looking at him. His description says he is about 5 months old and 38 pounds. Can anyone tell from his pictures what you think he might be mixed with? I'd really like to seriously consider adopting him, but I don't want to end up with a huge dog. Thanks for any input!


----------



## +two

Out of the bully breeds I'd say she looks closest to an ABPT. I would venture to guess thats shes a mix. Her full grown adult size will help you narrow it down as well. Whatever she is, she is gorgeous!

This is my mix. I believe he is some sort of ABPT mix as well, though I have absolutely no idea. He was found on the side of the road at 3 weeks old in Missouri. 

Anyone have any guesses for me? Tyler is 80 pounds at 3 years old.


----------



## Lando's Mom

evagegare said:


> Im curious about mine too. I just resued him from a shelter. He is pit something...i think. They had him listed as a blackmouthed cur...aside from his coloring I dont see it...he does have black in his mouth...roof, cheeks...not tounge
> He was flown to a shelter here from Georgia. Even the vet papers say BMC. Maybe listing pit made him less adoptable in their eyes. What do u guys see in him aside from pit???


Your puppy sure looks a lot like ours. We got Lando from a shelter as well and they had him listed as a "mastiff mix" which is entirely untrue - there's no mastiff in this kid. His mom was a Staffordshire (aka small Pit) and the vet said that it would have been physically impossible for a mastiff to breed with that small of a dog. Now that he's growing up, we're seeing markings on him that make him look like a Pit/Rhodesian/Heeler mix... but we don't know for sure. We sure do love our little guy though 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6436631573/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6436631763/in/photostream


----------

